# Upgraded my subs (DUAL HSU-VTF-15H)



## fattkt77 (Mar 29, 2012)

This year has been the year for all the big upgrades to my home theater. Besides the new Denon avr-4520ci receiver I think these are my most favorite upgrades yet. I had a couple of miss matched 12" powered subs, a polk audio and a infinity. Now I have 2 matched hsu 15's and man did that make a world of difference. Like going from an old ford pinto to a Ferrari! They sounds so clean and clear. Couldnt be happier with them and I'm hard to please! Lol 

I had been looking for new subs for about 2yrs, looking at reviews and forum sites and this yr I had it narrowed down to svs or hsu. I got two of these shipped to my door for less than what one SVS PB13-ULTRA would have cost me. Another deciding factor was that my brother decided to get one vtf-15h and I got to hear how good it sounded, so that sold me on getting the hsu. 

Anyone else have hsu subs and what do you think of them?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have 4 of the ULS-15s in my HT. Had the VTF-15s been available, that is very likely what I would have bought instead. However, the ULS's are extremely clean and have strong output to at least 10Hz in my room. I have a calibrated mic and with REW and room gain, my response actually rises below 20Hz. Impressive performance.

If you haven't done so already, play around with different positions in your room; that can make a lot of difference. One other thing to try is to put them side by side; that approximates co-location and can provide quite a bit more measured output (although you, like me, have enough already) 

I have mine spread across the front HT wall, which is just over 12 feet. Each one is less than 1/4th wavelength of another one at the lowest frequencies, which approximates co-location. Not long after I got them, I raised the volume to try to find their limit - I quit long before they did!

Another big improvement you can make is getting Audyssey Pro. I put it on my Denon AVR-A100 (anniversary edition of the AVR-A4311) and it made a big difference in the system performance. It will run you about $700 for the hardware and the license for your Denon.


----------



## fattkt77 (Mar 29, 2012)

My receiver currently is running Audyssey Platinum. Is Audyssey Pro better and how do you change audyssey versions?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Audyssey Pro allows up to 32 measurement locations, but that is only important to those with large rooms and multiple seating positions. The biggest difference is that it comes with a much better calibrated mic and a software program that runs on a PC (laptop is fine and the software is not CPU or RAM intensive). A mic stand comes with it along with cables and a nice storage case.

There are two connections to the Denon - a USB cable to the PC and a RCA cable to the front panel aux audio input. Running the software first emits the normal chirps to one channel, then it stores the results to the PC. It continues until all channels are measured, including the sub(s).

Once the measurements are done, there are optional curves that can be applied - they have different high frequency roll offs. Or, you can "roll your own" custom freq response curve. Then the software loads the settings into the Denon. The process takes about an hour.

As for results with my system (Audyssey DSX 11.2) the improved results were immediately apparent. Smoother freq response, especially on the subs. I have a mix of 4 Hsu ULS 15s and an older Velodyne FSR18. I never could get the Velodyne to blend with the Hsus until I ran Pro.

So, whether or not it is worth the $s all depends on whether or not you want the best calibration. I did and the improvement for me was worth the cost.


----------

